
5 Massive Announcements Made by Google at 2018 I/O Conference - gemmawalker
https://www.rockonit.com/blog/5-massive-announcements-made-by-google-at-2018-io-conference
======
sametmax
That reads so much like an ad. But again it's hard to make the difference
between hard fanboyism and paid content nowadays.

And i say that while i have one plus 6, and want to try out android p.

